# Craigslist: buying dead fish



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/wan/1710399785.html

stumbled across this interesting post today when i was surfing craigslist. 
thought, id post it up here.

he is apparently buying dead fish for his university reseach.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) lets start heading to the pet shops and pretend we're nice enuff to help them fish out the dead fish!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think he just has a taste for fish


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is a very interesting ad...
i am surprised no one has suggested the LFS to him...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Or go fishing...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! I'm actually doing the same thing. Except that I collect the skull.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if he buys the ones that have been buried in the garden


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> I wonder if he buys the ones that have been buried in the garden


I got some fresh ones in my freezer.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> I wonder if he buys the ones that have been buried in the garden


I got quite a few too!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! There was a best-of-craigslsit ad... about a fellow who couldn't stand his wive's pet dove. So he was proposing a trade: a dead dove for his wife's live one  the plan I assume was to pull the ol' switcheroo so that one morning his wife wakes up to a recently deceased dove.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Somebody send him to petcetera.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I got some fresh ones in my freezer.


Those are scallops


----------

